# Does DoorDash lose on every delivery in your area?



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

It's been a while since I had economics classes but the DoorDash formula has me scratching my head. I do realize they are stealing tips, and that is really shitty. I encourage everyone to pay cash to the driver at the door and $0 on the app. However, here are some recent items I have delivered and the pay I received.
Happy Meal, red card swiped $3.99, guaranteed amount to driver $9.95 plus $5 bonus. Promotion in area is free delivery for 30 days. So customer didn't pay more than $5-6 bucks. I received $14.95, McD received $3.99 and DoorDash, let's say received $6? Anyone else see a problem here? How about the starbucks venti 1/2 iced tea and lemonade that I delivered for $14, or the 1/2 sandwich and chips for $13?

This is a company worth $1.5 billion? They are recruiting like crazy in my market, the guaranteed amount is actually easy to reach, so they won't have to subsidize that with their current promotions going on. The only way the driver loses is by turning down a request, they do have you driving all over the place. But the other night 5 deliveries paid $100, I would have to drive 155 miles on Uber to make that at $.60 a mile and I didn't drive that far.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Macdonalds along with starbucks and most fast food, is an auto decline for me...so... no surprise there. Enjoy the $$$!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Macdonalds along with starbucks and most fast food, is an auto decline for me...so... no surprise there. Enjoy the $$$!


Do you have an app for the auto decline?


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> It's been a while since I had economics classes but the DoorDash formula has me scratching my head. I do realize they are stealing tips, and that is really shitty. I encourage everyone to pay cash to the driver at the door and $0 on the app. However, here are some recent items I have delivered and the pay I received.
> Happy Meal, red card swiped $3.99, guaranteed amount to driver $9.95 plus $5 bonus. Promotion in area is free delivery for 30 days. So customer didn't pay more than $5-6 bucks. I received $14.95, McD received $3.99 and DoorDash, let's say received $6? Anyone else see a problem here? How about the starbucks venti 1/2 iced tea and lemonade that I delivered for $14, or the 1/2 sandwich and chips for $13?
> 
> This is a company worth $1.5 billion? They are recruiting like crazy in my market, the guaranteed amount is actually easy to reach, so they won't have to subsidize that with their current promotions going on. The only way the driver loses is by turning down a request, they do have you driving all over the place. But the other night 5 deliveries paid $100, I would have to drive 155 miles on Uber to make that at $.60 a mile and I didn't drive that far.


You guys are doing better than I am with DD and I am in the Bay Area.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

McD's doesn't receive $3.99 for delivery.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

You can't look at each delivery like this and assume they aren't making money. They spend money towards marketing when they launch in a new area, which is the free delivery for 30 days. That's just how they get customers hooked. Every new business has to start somehow. Also the $5 promos are just to get drivers hooked. That won't last either. 

Yes Doordash is making plenty of money. This is a long game. After those 30 days customers will be charged service fees and partner restaurants will also be charged fees.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ok, in the meantime I am enjoying the free extra money. They are offering it all over here. It leads me to believe that there is a shortage of food drivers. The opposite of lyft and uber. This is like a 3x surge that is everyday and runs 4 hours every evening. I know it won't last. This is around 35 miles or so south to north.



SubTeacher said:


> You guys are doing better than I am with DD and I am in the Bay Area.


It's been $15-20 every delivery at night. Not a lot of deliveries, but $100 pretty easy to hit 5-9


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Ok, in the meantime I am enjoying the free extra money. They are offering it all over here. It leads me to believe that there is a shortage of food drivers. The opposite of lyft and uber. This is like a 3x surge that is everyday and runs 4 hours every evening. I know it won't last. This is around 35 miles or so south to north.
> 
> It's been $15-20 every delivery at night. Not a lot of deliveries, but $100 pretty easy to hit 5-9


Also, another reason they won't ever lose money is because they're just stealing the customer tips to pay you. Not sure if you read about how the pay works but the orders with higher payouts have a higher tip and will mean Doordash is only paying you $1.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Yea doordash pay is sketchy as hell. Not sure how they get away with stealing tips. And the customers don’t believe drivers when asked about it either.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah they list in your pay a tip but that $$ is before the delivery is made not after by the customer

With that said the pay is better than UberEats or Postmates


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

You could always go through the steps of making the same order (without finalizing it...), to see what the customer was truly paying.

So-called "free delivery" is never truly free. DoorDash also charges "small order" fees as well as a service charge in addition to the delivery fee; and restaurants that are "partners" also give DoorDash a discount or charge the restaurant a percentage on the order (30% in some areas).

UberEats and Grubhub do the same. The delivery fee is just 1 small part of the puzzle.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I love that I am an independent contractor. When I deliver to Ubereats customers, I tell them to dry doordash, I make more on those deliveries for now. I am also educating my doordash customers about how they steal our tips. I had 2 repeat customers today thank me with cash at the door. I have also found out that you can't get more than $150 in food credit for referring people. I am around 35 people and my account is stuck at $150.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I used to be bullish about DD. No longer. $6 payouts per and have me driving all over the place. No. WestBurbsMac


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> I used to be bullish about DD. No longer. $6 payouts per and have me driving all over the place. No. WestBurbsMac


Yeah the payouts get a little bit lower every week


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DD pays between $5.50 & $7 per order on average out here, which is why I do stacked orders with other apps. 

I remember I had a DD order come in and Cavy order right behind it. The DD paid $5.50 and the Cavy $13. So of course the Cavy order got prioritized. But after that delivery another Cavy order came in for $9.75 so off I go to deliver the next Cavy order. The DD lady eventually got her Jack in the Box order though.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Here doordash is between $4.50 and $8.50, but they are doing the extra $5 on every delivery from 5-9pm, don't know how long this will last. Busier parts of the city are $0-$3 extra during prime time.


----------

